# Put To Do List on TiVo Central Menu



## johnnylundy (Feb 2, 2005)

I never understood why the To Do List is buried so deep in the menus. Shows that have been recorded/shows that are scheduled to be recorded - makes a nice match. One is on the main menu and the other is not.

I suggest putting it front and center on the main menu.

Also, how about being able to set the channel banner to always come up small?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Press the "2" key at TiVo Central, and it takes you to to the ToDo list.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

johnnylundy said:


> ...
> Also, how about being able to set the channel banner to always come up small?


I wholeheartedly agree with this. I am constantly changing the channel banner to be the middle one (across the screen, but without details) and the TiVo ALWAYS somehow gets back to a full banner. Why can't it seem to remember what I set it to.


----------

